# Schwalbe Land Cruiser - anyone used one?



## 02GF74 (15 Oct 2009)

any used these tyres? looking for something with some puncture resistance and reasonable off-road type of tread without paying the price for marathon plus;

e.g.


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Oct 2009)

or these: SCHWALBE Mountaineer II


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Oct 2009)

Yes I had the land cruisers on my mountain bike they are nice tyres


----------



## Norm (15 Oct 2009)

The solid ridge in the middle should make the Land Cruiser work better on tarmac. I was tempted with them but ended up going for a road tyre (Schwalbe City Jet) and an off road tyre (Schwalbe Rocket Ron) and a work stand to make it easier switching between them.


----------



## jpembroke (16 Oct 2009)

Wiggle had Land Cruisers for £8.99 each recently. I fitted them on someone's bike - they wanted to make their MTB a bit more road friendly without losing all off road ability. Once fitted I took the bike on a little test ride and was surprised at how quick and quiet they were. I was rather impressed with them. Also, I've heard the 700c version are popular in the 3 Peaks ' cross race, so they must be pretty good.


----------



## Trickstar (16 Oct 2009)

I've got a set of these on my MTB and I think they are a great tyre and are well worth their sub-£10 price tag. Quick rolling and quiet on the road and can cope with towpaths and reasonably muddy trails. I've done a fair few miles on mine now without a single p******e (don't want to tempt fate) and they look like they'll last a long time as wear is pretty minimal ATM. 

Great compromise tyre IMO.


----------



## Kestevan (19 Oct 2009)

SHMBO is running these. She's very happy with them for both road and light off-road use (although they don't appear to like thick mud very much).


----------



## 02GF74 (19 Oct 2009)

ok, got a pair of ebay, £ 20, will see how it goes. really looking for pruncture protection as as I get older, can't face fixing them on the commute trip. mud shouldn;t be an issue and the raised centre tread should mean I'll zip along .... 


WOW - arrived this morning .... so fitted them and so far so goood .... but only been 7 miles.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (20 Oct 2009)

I put a pair on at the start of the month - see here (post 13) for first impressions.

Since then, my average speed on the commute for October has been comparable to the months when using the City Jets and MUCH better than the knobblies.

They've done fine so far both on and off road. Quite happy with them for £17 or so.


----------



## 02GF74 (20 Oct 2009)

buuger, they are £ 9.40 I should have checked Wiggle and would have saved a £ 1.20





just goes to show somtimes ebay is not all it is cracked up to be


----------



## jpembroke (20 Oct 2009)

02GF74 said:


> buuger, they are £ 9.40 I should have checked Wiggle and would have saved a £ 1.20
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I did say but did you listen????


----------



## globalfish (24 Oct 2009)

02GF74 said:


> or these: SCHWALBE Mountaineer II



I happily ran these on my Trance 3 all winter and in nearly all conditions they coped really well. Don't think they are any worse in the serious winter mud than the 1.8 Panaracer Fire I use on the Iron Horse. They are superb from a quality/value point of view as are most Schwalbe products IMO. The brand seems underrated in the UK in comparison to rest of europe.


----------

